# Replacement 6mm Ball Oiler / Oil Hole Cover / Button Oiler



## ohland (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone have good luck with a certain seller or manufacturer? I see the flood of cheap press fit ones from China... Gits do not seem to make metric? Mafta is somewhat pricey, but if the blasted ball bearing does not drop into the headstock, it might be worth it.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 23, 2018)

I've been looking also.
See them in videos all the time.
Those Mafa ones with the red ball from Germany. They are actually cheaper than Gits over here... ~$1.30 -excluding shipping...
https://www.mafa-shop.de/Ball-Point-Oiler:::77.html?language=en
I haven't been able to find a stateside supplier.
I've given up and am just going to use set screws for the time being.
There's another thread on this subject here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/ball-type-oil-nipple-oil-injector.57501/


----------



## WCraig (Nov 23, 2018)

Are you positive you need a metric size?  The Gits oilers that I got (cap style) were 7-9 thous oversize and would not start in the existing hole in my Atlas 618.  I used a 'mandrel' and filed them down enough to get them in.  

Craig
Well, kinda like a 'mandrel' because I didn't have a working lathe!  Used a close-fitting drill bit with some masking tape and mounted in the drill press.  A hack, yes, but sometimes 'ya gotta do what ya gotta do'!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 23, 2018)

ohland said:


> Anyone have good luck with a certain seller or manufacturer? I see the flood of cheap press fit ones from China... Gits do not seem to make metric? Mafta is somewhat pricey, but if the blasted ball bearing does not drop into the headstock, it might be worth it.


Hi ohland,
here you go.... ball oiler
https://www.mcmaster.com/metric-grease-fittings - (it's about half way down the page)
item #2421K34     $8.26 for a package of 5


----------



## ohland (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.mcmaster.com/2421k34

Hmm, interesting. I use a plastic squeeze bottle with a metal tip for my oil balls.

These are not flush, nor for ball oilers, but appear to be a better retension of the spring and ball.

Press Fit Ball Plungers – No Flange
http://catalog.te-co.com/Asset/3---TE-CO-Catalog-Page_106.pdf
http://catalog.te-co.com/Asset/Press-Fit-Ball-Plungers---No-Flange_2.jpg

Stainless Steel Body & Ball – Metric


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 23, 2018)

the mc master units will work with your plastic squeeze bottle too!!
good luck


----------



## middle.road (Nov 23, 2018)

I just found some Gits on Amazon, ~$5.00/EACH!
do they oil themselves for that price?


----------



## ohland (Nov 23, 2018)

Stanard sizes, I bet.

Has anyone tried them in a 6mm hole? 6mm would be @ .236 inch.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 23, 2018)

ohland said:


> Stanard sizes, I bet.
> 
> Has anyone tried them in a 6mm hole? 6mm would be @ .236 inch.


Heck, I can't find 'em for a 1/4" hole.....


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 23, 2018)

i just bought a 10 pack from precision Matthews to replace the set that were non-functional on my import rotary table, they work and fit well in the 6mm slot. Prices was right too. They also have 8mm
PM Ball oilers


----------



## middle.road (Nov 24, 2018)

Djl338 said:


> i just bought a 10 pack from precision Matthews to replace the set that were non-functional on my import rotary table, they work and fit well in the 6mm slot. Prices was right too. They also have 8mm
> PM Ball oilers


I was getting ready to order a pack for the Birmingham, then just for kicks I went out and measured the one I just popped out of the cross-slide, and it is 1/4".


----------



## MSD0 (Nov 25, 2018)

Just curious, what’s the best way to remove the old ball oilers? I have a couple on the cross slide of my PM1127 that need to be replaced (or cleaned out). I think they’re just pressed in.


----------



## Djl338 (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't know if this is the ultimate and correct removal procedure .  I drilled the top off, removed the ball and spring.  Used a tap, maybe m5? cap screw and claw to pry out with a piece of wood under it.  They popped out without any surrounding damage.  Tapped in with plastic hammer


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 25, 2018)

MSD0 said:


> Just curious, what’s the best way to remove the old ball oilers? I have a couple on the cross slide of my PM1127 that need to be replaced (or cleaned out). I think they’re just pressed in.



FInd a sheet metal screw or a wood screw where the outer thread diameter is just smaller than the outer ball-oiler diameter.
Screw the screw into ball-oiler, and use a wrench (or puller) to pull it out.


----------



## MSD0 (Nov 26, 2018)

Mitch Alsup said:


> FInd a sheet metal screw or a wood screw where the outer thread diameter is just smaller than the outer ball-oiler diameter.
> Screw the screw into ball-oiler, and use a wrench (or puller) to pull it out.


Thanks, I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## MSD0 (Nov 26, 2018)

Djl338 said:


> I don't know if this is the ultimate and correct removal procedure .  I drilled the top off, removed the ball and spring.  Used a tap, maybe m5? cap screw and claw to pry out with a piece of wood under it.  They popped out without any surrounding damage.  Tapped in with plastic hammer


Thanks


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 27, 2018)

Screw in a sheet metal screw and then pull the oiler out.  A pry bar or similar works well.


----------



## pstemari (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks like McMaster only has the lidded type in 6mm.


----------

